# memories of Mom



## Firemajic (Jul 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2014)

touching use of words..i like the short direct approach..liked


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 10, 2014)

Thankyou Escorial--for reading and responding. Sometimes it is hard to restrain myself
when dealing with my grief....Peace...Jul


----------



## Gumby (Jul 10, 2014)

*Hugs* 

Your love for Mom shines through in this piece, Jul. I don't know if this kind of pain ever really goes away, maybe just becomes less overwhelming.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 10, 2014)

Dear Gumby---Thank you for your words of wisdom--and the hug...I needed that....
                        Peace...Jul


----------



## Pandora (Jul 10, 2014)

It doesn't really matter the time between, when that date approaches it's all lived again. Loss is great but the injustice in the word killing hits the heart hard of your readers, as it does yours so many times over. I felt this Firemagic, it is beautiful and I'm sorry.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words Pandora, Peace...Jul


----------



## toddm (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice - the imagery and the economy of words is pitch-perfect for such tender grief...

---todd


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2014)

Todd--thank you,  not just for reading and your kind words... But for your kindness and thoughtful
critiques of my poetry. You have made me a better writer and you have made this Forum
a better place....Peace  my friend.     Jul


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 12, 2014)

Powerful and poignant and not just because it was so concise. Pandora is correct. The word "killed" conveys more injustice than "died" does. My wife died but my son was killed. Fine poem Jul.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2014)

Qwertyportne--thank you for your comments...YOUR loss is daunting.
I for  once, am at a loss for words...I am so very sorry...Peace...Jul

     May I send you a PM ?


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 12, 2014)

Please do


----------



## brendaaomine (Jul 16, 2014)

its a short precise and inspired ..... the feeling comes through


----------



## PiP (Jul 16, 2014)

A beautiful, heartfelt poem, Firemajic. Hugs (PiP)


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, not a short poem kind of person, but this was powerful and lovely. Beautiful imagery.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 16, 2014)

brendaaomine--Thank you for reading and commenting.  Peace..Jul

Pip--Thanks for the hug and the thoughful comments.   Peace...Jul

Pidgeon84--Thank you!  Glad you understood what I was trying to do...Peace...Jul


----------

